# Which Internet connection should I opt for in Kolkata?



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

Hello! 
I wanted to get myself a DataOne connection but they are telling me that I have to apply for a BSNL landline first and will have to pay a monthly rent of Rs. 170 for it plus an initial deposit of Rs. 500. This sucks! 

Is there any other company that will give me a Broadband connection with a 2 Mbps speed and at least six hours of unlimited traffic each day like BSNL does? Does Airtel have some such plan?


----------



## pritish_kul2 (May 14, 2007)

wait for diwali all installation charges will be swiped off.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

When is Diwali? I cannot wait for more than one day. Is it tomorrow?


----------



## Apollo (May 14, 2007)

At this point of time, there is no other deal to beat BSNL's monthly 500 bucks + six hours of daily unmetered bandwidth + upto 2Mbps connection speed.


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

What about Airtel?


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2007)

airtel is costlier than bsnl.....but at night they give double the speeds, for wichever unltd plan u opt for

i guess u gotta shell out >900buks for 256kbps unlimited


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

I want a 2 Mbps connection but I don't want to pay rent for a landline along with it.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2007)

not sure if airtel has started its 2mbps plan yet


----------



## aryayush (May 14, 2007)

Damn it! 

I don't want to pay Rs. 670 per month.


----------



## gauravakaasid (May 14, 2007)

interested in cable broadband connection? Alliance gives you 256kbps unltd for 560/pm and 348kbps unltd for 785/pm, the only hitch in this u have to shell out around 1400buks as initial charges.


----------



## Choto Cheeta (May 14, 2007)

in Kolkata I vote for BSNL DataOne


----------



## Hulo (May 15, 2007)

Me too. I'm using Dataone right from its launch and its performance could not have been better. I get almost 1.5 Mbps speed and uninterrupted connection. Their customer service is said to be horrible...but I never required it.


----------



## Apollo (May 15, 2007)

Their customer service is horrible, no doubt. Over here in Maharashtra, they don't allow changes to your monthly plan for at least three months of usage. That means if you're selecting a BSNL Dataone plan, you're stuck with it for at least three months whether you like it or not, and you can't change it within that period.


----------

